# 2LoDiesel's Bagged mkV Jetta



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)

Few pics of my recent setup


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm loving the phone dials :thumbup:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

look sick. im not a fan of black wheels but with the PG they look good


----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)

im having a hard time getting positive feeds by picture because these wheels in black are hard to pull off with good definition in picture, but when i show up at a meet i get very positive feeds. i guess its one of those " must see it in person " sorta thing. 

But thanks anyways :thumbup:


----------

